# Another kind of mini?



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Are there any other types of miniature goats besides Nigerian Dwarfs and African Pygmies (and crosses that include those, like a pygora)? I thought I remembered reading once about a super-miniature kind of goat that's even smaller than a Nigi, but I can't seem to find that information now. Thank you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

There are miniature myotonics and miniature silkies... they are the same size as nigis....  There is a a good breeder in CO that I would recommend... her website is www.spiritwoodranch.com 
I'm expecting A LOT of babies this year but I'm in CA. so you'd be looking at shipping fees.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - I have a micro mini myotonic .... seriously he is 9 month old myo that is the same height as my 6 month old Nigerians......


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

kelebek said:


> Yah - I have a micro mini myotonic .... seriously he is 9 month old myo that is the same height as my 6 month old Nigerians......


Yeah your buckling is out of a mini line for sure.  My doe Mimzi who is related to him is full grown and is 20 inches at the withers. She is producing champions though so you can't beat that! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - he is "thick" but he is TINY! I still need to get pics of him!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I understand...there are breeders of Pygmies and Nigerian Dwarfs that do breed specifically for smaller than breed standard sizes. I have seen "micro mini" pygmies that are just at 14 inches at the withers...personally, I believe that is too small to even consider keeping as more than a pet, too many difficulties with deliveries are encountered in too small of does.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

In our area.. W. Washington.. I have seen Mini-lamanchas and mini-nubians.


----------

